# street session......



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2002)

der name sag alles, hab mal wieder derbst bock drauf !! 

datum wenn das wetter schön ist, also wer hat bock ? bischi "the face" & greg bestimmt nehme ich an ? oder ?


----------



## gage_ (2. Juli 2002)

Mmmh, kaeme drauf an, wann 

Bin ab FR in der Heimat, davor klappt's sicher nicht mehr ... ab Mitte Juli dann wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (2. Juli 2002)

... bin dabei. Dann ist mein neues Rad hoffentlich auch fertig.  Das CD steht/liegt momentan in allen Einzelteilen in meiner Bude rum. Und der neue Rahmen kommt irgendwann diese Woche.

mfg, Bischi (der total aufgeregt ist und gleich Feierabend macht um ´zur Post zu rennen *g*)


----------



## evil_rider (3. Juli 2002)

bischi wann ist denn dein neues babe fertig ? (ungefähr ?)


----------



## Bischi (3. Juli 2002)

Muss nur noch n richtiges Kettenblatt dran. Ich hab mir einen Shifter gespart und fahr nun noch mit 3 Kettenblättern durch die Gegend. Das Bild hab´ ich mal eben mit der Webcam gemacht. Richtige gibbet morgen oder übermorgen *hoff*

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Bischi (3. Juli 2002)

und noch eins


----------



## mankra (3. Juli 2002)

Oh fein, das Marin.


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mankra _
> *Oh fein, das Marin. *



was machst du denn hier ? fremdgehn ? oder willste nach HH ziehn(gute wahl währe)


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *  Muss nur noch n richtiges Kettenblatt dran. Ich hab mir einen Shifter gespart und fahr nun noch mit 3 Kettenblättern durch die Gegend. Das Bild hab´ ich mal eben mit der Webcam gemacht. Richtige gibbet morgen oder übermorgen *hoff*
> 
> mfg, Bischi *




ihh, 3 kettenblätter  ansonsten chices bike, mal sehn ob du es auch ausreitzen tust ;-)


----------



## Bischi (4. Juli 2002)

alsooooo....  gemessen am "stabilsten hardtail ever" wohl eher nicht.. 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Chriz (4. Juli 2002)

hmm böcke hätt ich ja eigentlich schon, mal ein paar von euch zu treffen. macht mal nen termin!

ansonsten:  Funtag am 20.07 im Solling Funpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ChriZ _
> *hmm böcke hätt ich ja eigentlich schon, mal ein paar von euch zu treffen. macht mal nen termin!
> 
> ansonsten:  Funtag am 20.07 im Solling Funpark *



bist ja immer chronisch pleite.... kenn ich noch einen von


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *alsooooo....  gemessen am "stabilsten hardtail ever" wohl eher nicht..
> 
> mfg, Bischi *




approbos, wie findest es denn ? hast es ja bei chrischn vorm laden gesehn ;-)


----------



## Bischi (4. Juli 2002)

also meine Augen sich drauf eingestellt hatten, musste cih ja schon wieder los...   LOL...   und ich wette mein Fully is leichter  *gg* ..  nee im ernst...   fettes Teil...

mfg, Bischi


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *also meine Augen sich drauf eingestellt hatten, musste cih ja schon wieder los...   LOL...   und ich wette mein Fully is leichter  *gg* ..  nee im ernst...   fettes Teil...
> 
> mfg, Bischi *



denek auch das es leichter ist ;-)


----------



## Pan (4. Juli 2002)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!

Naja, mein Fall isses ja nicht so unbedingt...anyway...

...was wird den jetzt aus Deiner ColaDose??

Feuerwehrauto?? 
Bagger??

...oder willstes veräußern? 

Harry braucht noch ein etwas leichteres für die Ösi-Hügel....


----------



## Rabbit (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Harry braucht noch ein etwas leichteres für die Ösi-Hügel....  *


Glaube nicht, daß Bischis ColaDose leichter war als mein Carver (Ghost).
Und ich denke mal, er hat's schon veräußert, stand ja bei Ebay!

@Bischi: Hoffe, das Teil in naher Zukunft mal Probefahren zu können, vielleicht werde ich ja anschließend dem CC auch abtrünnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (5. Juli 2002)

das Marin ist nicht viel schwerer als das CDale war. Naja..  das wog schon mehr als man beim blossen Hinsehen denken mochte. 
Den Rahmen+Gabel hab´ ich bei eBay verkauft, wie Harry schon richtig bemerkt hat. Tja...  es sind trotzdem noch n paar neue Teile fällig gewesen...   Steuersatz, Innenlager, Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Kettenführung, Kettenblätter, Sattelstütze...   hmmm...  verdammt...   hätte ich ja gleich ´n Komplettbike kaufen können 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (5. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *hmmm...  verdammt...   hätte ich ja gleich ´n Komplettbike kaufen können *


Hört sich fast so an


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juli 2002)

also mädels, wassn nu ? scheint so als scheint heut die sonne so wies mir scheint(wortspiel )


----------



## Bischi (8. Juli 2002)

Er lag´ gestern (Sonntag) den ganzen Tag mit ´ner fetten Erkältung im Bett...  *grrr* 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## evil_rider (8. Juli 2002)

wer du ? tzz tzz, wieder nacht nackt baden gemacht wa ?


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juli 2002)

gehts dir wieder besser ? das wetter passt heute nämlich perfekt ;-)


----------



## Die Tante T. (10. Juli 2002)

Tach die Damen ! habe gerade entdeckt, daß es hier ja auch ein Localforum gibt ! manchmal lohnt sich das runterscrollen ! Also die Schlickjumper und ein paar andere werden uns wohl kommenden Samstag gegen 17.00 Uhr für eine Stadtfahrt in HH treffen. Ein paar Mollen einpacken, auf gutes Wetter hoffen und einen geilen Sommerabend auf dem Rad verbringen, die Stadt shredden. Also wer bock hat www.schlickjumper.de , da steht wann und wo.


----------



## evil_rider (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *Tach die Damen ! habe gerade entdeckt, daß es hier ja auch ein Localforum gibt ! manchmal lohnt sich das runterscrollen ! Also die Schlickjumper und ein paar andere werden uns wohl kommenden Samstag gegen 17.00 Uhr für eine Stadtfahrt in HH treffen. Ein paar Mollen einpacken, auf gutes Wetter hoffen und einen geilen Sommerabend auf dem Rad verbringen, die Stadt shredden. Also wer bock hat www.schlickjumper.de , da steht wann und wo. *



ohh, monamur, das weiß ich schon ;-) abba da du es schon gepostet hast muss ich es nicht tun ;-) und übrigens, soll eigentlich um 16:00 sein, weilda haben die jungz in chrischns laden feierabend ;-)


----------



## Die Tante T. (11. Juli 2002)

@ Göbelgrobi: Dr. Müller hat aber auf Schlickjumper was von 17.00 Uhr gepostet !? Finde 17.00 Uhr auch besser, dann kann ich vorher noch schön in Pi berg fahren. Abgesehen davon finde ich es auch schöner wenn man abends in HH rumfährt und eigentlich müßte man sich erst gegen 20.00 Uhr treffen, halt so eine Nightsession. Aber 17.00 Uhr ist ja ausdehnbar, man muß halt nur mehr Bier einpacken. Bis Samstach !


----------



## evil_rider (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *@ Göbelgrobi: Dr. Müller hat aber auf Schlickjumper was von 17.00 Uhr gepostet !? Finde 17.00 Uhr auch besser, dann kann ich vorher noch schön in Pi berg fahren. Abgesehen davon finde ich es auch schöner wenn man abends in HH rumfährt und eigentlich müßte man sich erst gegen 20.00 Uhr treffen, halt so eine Nightsession. Aber 17.00 Uhr ist ja ausdehnbar, man muß halt nur mehr Bier einpacken. Bis Samstach ! *



war vorhin bei chrischn in laden..... die mechaniks haben um 14:00 feierabend ;-)(zumindest andy) und evtl. wird es darum noch vorverlegt, stephan währe es auch am liebsten um 14:00(da auch feierabend hat) also mal sehn ist ja noch 2 tage hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffnes (12. Juli 2002)

die haben alle um 14 uhr feierabend, und kommt marc auch mit?

ps:wird ja ein riesen haufen, hab gehört, da sollen auch teamrider dabei sein!?


----------



## Die Tante T. (12. Juli 2002)

@raffness: was sind teamrider ? Ist doch auch völlig Banane wer da kommt, wird eh ein bunter Haufen. Ich weiß halt nur das wir uns vorher mit 2 Eckis und Cord noch in Pinneberg treffen (ca.13.00 Uhr) und somit der alte Termin 17.00Uhr zumindest irgendwo zu einem Gruppentreffen genommen werden sollte, falls sich hier 2 Fraktionen bilden. Der Ursprüngliche Gedanke war ja auch einen sommerliche ABend in HH zu verbringen. Ich halte 14 Uhr Innenstadt auch für nicht so geeignet, zu viele die noch Einkaufen, deshalb 17.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt Fernsehturm für alle ! egal ob die nun schon seit Mittag unterwegs sind oder aus Pinneberg kommen oder sonstwoher. Was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juli 2002)

fehrsehturm ? auch ok, dahcte zwar an etwas noch zentraleres ~ neue kunsthalle(uffa pladde oben) aber mir ist es recht, aber ich treffe mich mit stephan wohl schon um 14:00 am laden, und ausserdem wird das ohnehinn recht anstrengend, denn sowie ich stephan kenne ist u.a. city nord angesagt *freu* da kann man sehr geil street fahren, und dann haben wir es uns ohnehinn so gedacht das man den abend dann am elbstrand oder so ausklingen lässt also powert euch in PI nicht zusehr aus, denn wer schlappmacht zahlt die erste runde 


p.s. 17:00 ist abba schon recht spät, und ausserdem macht es doch erst richtig spass mit passanten slalom *gg* evtl. bekomm ich auch wieder ne verfolgungsjagt mit den bike-cops hinne *gg*


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juli 2002)

wieder da...... *schön war*


----------



## Die Tante T. (15. Juli 2002)

@leitplankenmann : Jo ich denke, das war doch eine glatte Eins der Nachmittag. Auf Cord´s seite ist schon ein kleiner Bericht mit Photos! www.dirtride.de


----------



## gage_ (15. Juli 2002)

Nett, nett 

Wie waer's eigentlich mal mit City Nord an einem Wochenende? Da ist so gut wie gar nichts los, hat man seine Ruhe, niemand nervt 

War Bischi mit seiner Ueberdosis an Fahrrad auch dabei?


----------



## Bischi (15. Juli 2002)

> War Bischi mit seiner Ueberdosis an Fahrrad auch dabei?



haaaaaaaaaaaa  haaaaaaaaaaaaa...  

Ich war in Berlin...   u know?  Rums rums rums...  



mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Nett, nett
> 
> Wie waer's eigentlich mal mit City Nord an einem Wochenende? Da ist so gut wie gar nichts los, hat man seine Ruhe, niemand nervt
> ...


Nehmt ihr da ggf. auch einen XC'ler mit? Oder sind 2m Drops Pflicht?
Ich würde mich dann eher auf das Fotografieren konzentrieren 

Wird aber frühestens erst im August wieder was, fahre ja kommendes Wochenende erstmal nach Tirol


----------



## Rabbit (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> * haaaaaaaaaaaa  haaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> Ich war in Berlin...   u know?  Rums rums rums...
> *


Wenn man so'n Techno-Bike fährt, ist das Pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (15. Juli 2002)

@Rabbit .. ich gelte ja schon quasi als XCler weil ich den Berg auch meistens hochfahre (mehr Lifte in den Harburger Bergen koennten den Umstand aendern ) und darf auch mit 

Leute die nur Photos machen sind doch immer brauchbar .. hehe


----------



## Die Tante T. (15. Juli 2002)

@rabbit: klar , darf da jeder mit (wir haben sogar evil-rider erlaubt mitzufahren *wink-und-lächel-zu-evil-und-lauf-ganz- schnell-weg*) und wenn Du Photos machst sowieso !*gg* Ich denke wir werden das in den nächsten Wochen wiederholen. Sagen dann bescheid.


----------



## evil_rider (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *@rabbit: klar , darf da jeder mit (wir haben sogar evil-rider erlaubt mitzufahren *wink-und-lächel-zu-evil-und-lauf-ganz- schnell-weg*) und wenn Du Photos machst sowieso !*gg* Ich denke wir werden das in den nächsten Wochen wiederholen. Sagen dann bescheid. *




*wurfsterne(kettenblätter)-nehme-und-tante-hinterher-werf*  

@ rabbit, nur wenn du nicht wieder hinfällst hast da ja sonen fable für , scherz, klar darfste mit wie alle anderen auch 
was haltet ihr eigentlich vom kommenden WE wenn da nix los ist @ tante & co. ?


----------



## nord-rider (16. Juli 2002)

Wenn mein MDH endlich da ist  bin ik auch dabei


----------



## Die Tante T. (16. Juli 2002)

@nord-rider: mit dem MDH in die Stadt ? Du bist doch wohl kein Eisdielen -fahrer oder ??? ;-) !  Na o.k. bei der nächsten Streetsession nehm ich dann auch das Dh Rig mit wenn Du auch kommst. Ist ja eigentlich eh altengerechter für mich.


----------



## nord-rider (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *@nord-rider: mit dem MDH in die Stadt ? Du bist doch wohl kein Eisdielen -fahrer oder ??? ;-) ! *



Na ja wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich bin ja eher ein Downhiller und fahre auch ca. alle zwei Wochen nach Todtnau zu meinen Verwanten.
Ich habe halt kein anderes Bike als einen Downhiller, ich bin auch ehrlich, und gebe es zu das ich hier in Hamburg  ein kleiner Eisdielen Poser bin aber steckt nicht in jeden von  uns ein kleiner Eisdielen Poser??? Wer ist denn nicht stolz auf sein Bike??? ich bin halt noch nicht so ein techniker wie ihr und springe auch keine 2 Meter Drops ins Flat aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Isch Schredere Lieber einen Berg runter.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja mal überzeugen mir ein HT zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (16. Juli 2002)

was ? keine 2m drops ins flat ? tzz tzz  mache ich ja schon mitm HT abba ma sehn wann wir wieder in  der city cruisen, von mir aus jedes WE ;-)


----------



## Die Tante T. (16. Juli 2002)

@nord-rider: o.k. wenn Du Todtnau als Hausstrecke hast nehm ich alles zurück ! darfst auch mit dem MDH in die Stadt. Bist Du auch in Lauscha am WE ? Wir fahren mit 4-6 Nordlichtern und ein paar Bielefeldern hin. Lauscha kenn ich auch nicht soll aber ganz lustig sein.


----------



## michael59 (16. Juli 2002)

Hallo laßt eure mitleser nicht dumm sterben 

was ist in lauscha los.

@ nord-rider: mit einem donhiller kann man toll auch berge hoch fahren. bei bedarf kann dir gagec da auskunft geben, der es uns im harz vorbildlich demonstrierte.


michael


----------



## gage_ (16. Juli 2002)

@michael59 .. zwischen meinem "Downhiller" und dem von nord-rider liegen schon noch einige Kilo und Zentimeter Federweg 

Die Industrie wirft mein Bike in die Schublade "Freerider", zu schwer um den Berg zuegig hoch- und zu leicht um ihn zuegig runterzufahren 

Das MDH wuerd ich auch nicht den Berg hochtreten wollen ...


----------



## nord-rider (16. Juli 2002)

wenn ich ehlich bin will ich auch keinen Berg Hoch-fahren warum auch im Schwarzwald gibt es einen Lift. und die Berge hier in Hamburg Habe ich  mit meinen 21kg schweren Steppenwolf
einfach platt-gebügelt (kleiner scherz) Da sag ich nur schieben, schieben, schieben. Ich hab eh nicht viel ausdauer da ich ein gnadenloser Raucher bin


----------



## nord-rider (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *@nord-rider: o.k. wenn Du Todtnau als Hausstrecke hast nehm ich alles zurück ! darfst auch mit dem MDH in die Stadt. Bist Du auch in Lauscha am WE ? Wir fahren mit 4-6 Nordlichtern und ein paar Bielefeldern hin. Lauscha kenn ich auch nicht soll aber ganz lustig sein. *



wer oda wat is Lauscha 
kenn ik net!!!


----------



## evil_rider (16. Juli 2002)

ich glaube ich bastel mir mal wieder 2,6" gazzas aufs bike *gg* dann sprengt es die 19 kilo marke *gg*


----------



## rob (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nord-rider _
> *
> 
> wer oda wat is Lauscha
> kenn ik net!!! *



lauscha is nen örtchen irgendwo im thüringer wald.



> _Original geschrieben von bischi_
> *
> Ich war in Berlin... u know? Rums rums rums... *



 pfffff


----------



## Die Tante T. (17. Juli 2002)

Hallo !!! Lauscha ??  Wollt Ihr Internetjunkys mir erzählen ihr habt da noch nie was von gehört ?  Sorry ich fasse es nicht ! Es ist der 2. DH Bundesliga Lauf angesagt ! Ilmenau vor 14 Tagen wurde dieser Status ja nicht gegeben, das Rennen war trotzdem grandios. In weitern 14 Tagen in Tabarz und dann mitte August Rittershausen !  Termine: www.downhill-racing.de !! Also Anmelden und hinfahren !!!


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *Hallo !!! Lauscha ??  Wollt Ihr Internetjunkys mir erzählen ihr habt da noch nie was von gehört ?  Sorry ich fasse es nicht ! Es ist der 2. DH Bundesliga Lauf angesagt ! Ilmenau vor 14 Tagen wurde dieser Status ja nicht gegeben, das Rennen war trotzdem grandios. In weitern 14 Tagen in Tabarz und dann mitte August Rittershausen !  Termine: www.downhill-racing.de !! Also Anmelden und hinfahren !!! *




bleib ma flauschig tante oder ich bewerfe dich mit rosa wattebäuschen  

ich nehme an da du wohl in lauscha bist wirste net in pimmel... ähh pinneberg anwesend sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die Tante T. (17. Juli 2002)

@evil: keine Sorge, ich bleide geschmeidig, war ja auch kein angriff. Genau, Pinneberg ist nicht, freitag morgen 5Uhr abfahrt nach Lauscha ! Juhu !


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *@evil: keine Sorge, ich bleide geschmeidig, war ja auch kein angriff. Genau, Pinneberg ist nicht, freitag morgen 5Uhr abfahrt nach Lauscha ! Juhu ! *




entweder ratze ich da noch, oder ich stehe grade wieder auf(gehe wieder schuften )


----------



## Die Tante T. (18. Juli 2002)

@nordrider usw: wat is los seid Ihr jetzt verstummt ? Was ist mit Lauscha, ihr seid doch DH fahrer. Keine Sorge ich kann das auch nicht richtig, deshalb fahre ich ja auch "alte Säcke Spaßklasse" (also Hobby Masters). Macht laune und Party und Leute sind klasse ! hätte noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit frei !


----------



## evil_rider (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Die Tante T. _
> *@nordrider usw: wat is los seid Ihr jetzt verstummt ? Was ist mit Lauscha, ihr seid doch DH fahrer. Keine Sorge ich kann das auch nicht richtig, deshalb fahre ich ja auch "alte Säcke Spaßklasse" (also Hobby Masters). Macht laune und Party und Leute sind klasse ! hätte noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit frei ! *




du alter knacker könntest aber auch masters lizens fahren, schnell genug biste auf alle male ;-)


----------



## nord-rider (18. Juli 2002)

Ich will auch mit!!! aber Cheetah lässt sich soviel zeit mit meinen Rahmen  
Heut um 18 Uhr haben sie es endlich geschafft mir den Rahmen  zu zu senden. Ich hoffe ja nur das der rahmen noch am Samstag bei mir ankommt. Ich bin schon janz traurig   
Helft mir um über meinen schmerz hin-wech zu Kommen!!!


----------



## raffnes (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nord-rider _
> *Helft mir um über meinen schmerz hin-wech zu Kommen!!!*




ich denke nicht, dass dir hier irgendjemand darüber hinweg helfen kann, aber mir gehts ähnlich:
habe mir gerade neue kurbeln bestellt, und werde schon feucht, wenn ich nur an die dinger denke  . super, heute gerade die überweisung rausgeschickt, also vor nächster woche ist garnichts zu machen *flenn* 

aber kopf hoch, wenns regnet kannste sowieso nix machen...


----------



## evil_rider (26. Juli 2002)

neuer termin:

Sonntag den 28.7. um 14:00 an/auf der neuen kunsthalle


----------



## evil_rider (27. Juli 2002)

erinnerung.....


----------



## Bischi (28. Juli 2002)

bin dabei ...    gregor ?

mfg, Bischi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (28. Juli 2002)

der ratzt noch *gg*


----------



## Bischi (28. Juli 2002)

Klingel doch mal bei Gregor durch! Ich habe seine Nummer verlegt.

MfG, Bischi.


----------



## evil_rider (28. Juli 2002)

müsste ich selber suchen ob ich se noch hab......

[edit] habe sie net mehr :-( auf verlegt


----------



## gage_ (28. Juli 2002)

Sorry Jungs, ich kaempfe grade noch mit den Blessuren von der Tour mit rikman*) .. ich hab mich bei einem Drop geerdet, davon ist jetzt zwar nur noch eine gezerrte Schulter uebrig, die werde ich aber auch auskurieren bis ich wieder serioes biken gehe.

Wie war's denn? Alle heil wieder nach Hause gekommen?

*) Kleiner Tip, schaut mal in rikman's Profil


----------



## evil_rider (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Sorry Jungs, ich kaempfe grade noch mit den Blessuren von der Tour mit rikman*) .. ich hab mich bei einem Drop geerdet, davon ist jetzt zwar nur noch eine gezerrte Schulter uebrig, die werde ich aber auch auskurieren bis ich wieder serioes biken gehe.
> 
> Wie war's denn? Alle heil wieder nach Hause gekommen?
> ...




ja alle heile geblieben


[edit] boah diese farbe vom rad *augenkrebs bekomme*


----------



## Marcus (28. Juli 2002)

Ey - das ist gepulvert! Ich find's aber auch crappy. Habe nur gerade keinen anderen Frame zur Hand gehabt. Und für das Roast aus "Verkaufe" hat's Geld nicht gereicht - ist halt für anderen Stuff draufgegangen 

rkm#

now listening to: *-*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (28. Juli 2002)

erinnert mich irgentwie an diese JUCHEM/N ? fullys, auch sone grelle farbe die alles und jeden erblinden lässt


----------



## kater (29. Juli 2002)

Ich komm auch, falls ich es bis Hamburg schaffe, den Fernsehturm finde, euch finde und mein Rahmen bis dahin da ist


----------



## evil_rider (29. Juli 2002)

wann willste herkommen


----------



## kater (30. Juli 2002)

Weiss ich eben noch nicht so genau. Bin schon lange mit Karsten am überlegen... Aber vielleicht im Herbst?


----------



## evil_rider (30. Juli 2002)

also mitte september bin och und viele andere in KÖLN uffa ifma ;-)


----------

